# Help! Broken MicroSD card



## WeApOn (Aug 8, 2010)

Really hoping there is a way to recover this data... My MicroSD card is BENT, and it won't recognize in a Micro--> USB adapter I have.

Is there any chance I can bring this somewhere for recovery? Would really like to save the data that is on it.

Thanks.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 11, 2010)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## WeApOn (Aug 11, 2010)

It would be quite hard to get a decent picture without bending the SD card open. There's literally a crack on one side of the card, but it didn't completely break on the other side.

I've already tried putting it in a micro->usb converter, and a microsd->SD converter. Both times it was not recognized.

At this point, it's definitely in really bad shape, and I think I would need some sort of recovery tool or company to get it back. Unless anyone can think or something different that might work.

Any recommendations are extremely appreciated!


----------



## gizZzmo333 (Aug 11, 2010)

For sure experienced data recovery technicians could recover your data off the broken card......for the right price that is...


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 11, 2010)

It's really tough to get the data off of a broken card like that one. Don't mess with it anymore, otherwise you may cause too much damage.


----------



## 1337dingo (Aug 12, 2010)

agreed with these two.. take it to a shop which could do it and dont muck around with it to much as it could cause extra damage


----------

